# Gails pictures again



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for link steve, hopefully it works!


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

When a great shape!

A natural and balanced look

You should be very pleased with yourself


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

Ditto! Looks amazing. Well done Gail. 8)


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Cheers guys 

You know what its like though, you're never happy with what you've got. I am not happy with my arms, working really hard on them at present, trying to get some more size and definition. May be happy one day..........!


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

Sure you'll do it! Your lats and delts are quality. If I were you, I think I'd be walking round with a HUGE grin on my face all day with a bod like that! Well done that lass!

Take it you stick to a strict diet n stuff?

Si

8)


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

I do try and stick to a strict diet, si. I eat around 1500kcal - 1700 a day, mainly protein rich foods, well chicken really, cus I'm not keen on tuna/fish.

Weekends at moment are my downfall, as I am partial to budweiser and red wine, and I'm really stressed at work at moment so can't seem to go without when it comes to friday night!! Had 4 buds friday, 1 bottle of red saturday, tut tut!!

I just keep on looking at pics of Monica Brant and hoping/wishing that one day I could look 1/2 as good as her!!!!! dreams..........


----------



## philipo (Jan 26, 2004)

Good work Gail a dam fine example of hard work and dedication.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Gail, you look fab, i know its not an ideal world but if most of the ladies today, took a leaf out of your book well what more can be said. Keep it up Gail youll' probably now find that this post will go off the scale.

Dave.


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Lookin good, nice v taper!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for comments guys!



These pics were taken in February and May, have made a bit more progress since, rear delts look better, have gained around an inch across my back and lost an inch from waist.

Arms are slightly more defined now, but not up to scratch! MUST TRY HARDER!!!

:twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

looking gd m8t keep it up


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Damn, *ID HIT IT*

________

Outdoor oral


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Dan,

By IT are you referring to me?


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Where are the pictures anyway Gail?

Barry


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

No Pics...


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Barry, took link off, was having a self concious crisis!

Going back to Feb/May now, so a bit out of date, will have to get some more up to date pics posted

gail


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks Gail 

Considering you seem to be the only female posting it was very brave of you, but you know there's no need to be self-conscious because your shape is really good! A lot of 20 year old females would die to look in such shape :wink:

Did you train for long to reach that level of development?

Will post a couple of pics of me showing first and second week of being back training. Just started heavy duty stuff this week.

Barry



Gail said:


> Barry, took link off, was having a self concious crisis!
> 
> Link is www.musclechat.co.uk/members/gail.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Barry 

I've always trained since I was 18 ish to be honest, have been bodybuilding now for about 12 months, photos were taken after about 4 and 7 months, but bearing in mind I had always trained with weights so had a good basis to start off with.

Look forward to seeing your pics, good luck with your 'heavy duty' training!

gailx


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Gail you have no reason to feel consious. I agree with Barry that alot of women would love to look like you do, keep up the training and updating the pics.

It is good to have a female on the board, and you always give good advice on training.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Cheers Mark

I do my best mate, just read your post to Paul about his training, I get really miffed when I read about these instructors who have absolutely no idea!

As for the women who would like to look like me, not sure about that! I get a lot of comments from women who think i am 'butch', most females like the stick thin look, I've never been into that, like to look feminine but strong and firm!

About time you posted some pics???!!!!!

gailx


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Gail,

Your delts and back really responded well by the looks of it and your waist looks tiny in the pics, so yep you are doing really good.

Cheers, I will need the luck I keep having to remind myself I'm an old git now when the the tendency is to train as if I was in my 20's, so it will either kill me or not.

Barry



Gail said:


> Thanks Barry
> 
> I've always trained since I was 18 ish to be honest, have been bodybuilding now for about 12 months, photos were taken after about 4 and 7 months, but bearing in mind I had always trained with weights so had a good basis to start off with.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah maybe some time soon, feel a bit skinny at the mo cos I have been concentrating a lot on my fitness, also had 3 months off from the gym and only been back into it a month. Find it hardder to get motivated when it is nice and sunny outside.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Barry

I have got a very strong back, and I could train my shoulders for England. Chest is weak area and I'm working on that at moment. Yes, waist is pretty small, 24 inches, like to keep it tiny so that my back looks good!

Mark

I know what you mean, Its nice to get home and chill in the sunshine instead of training in a sweat box, what keeps me going is the fact that I like to look good in the sun too! You'll get there, why 3 months off?

gailx


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Your chest don't look weak, but I guess you know what you want various parts to look like better than us. You planning on entering competitions at some point Gail?

Posted my pics, need to get a decent new digital camera, one I have is naff currently.

Barry



Gail said:


> Barry
> 
> I have got a very strong back, and I could train my shoulders for England. Chest is weak area and I'm working on that at moment. Yes, waist is pretty small, 24 inches, like to keep it tiny so that my back looks good!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Chest is very weak at moment barry, I;ve overdone the cardio for a few weeks and lost a lot of strength. I'm knocking CV on head for a few weeks and trying to get bench back up, dropped from 55K to 35K which I am not happy with.

Would love to get to a stage where I could compete, but I know I'll never get there! I have a weakness for budweiser, red wine and the occaisonal curry! Training is very important to me but I do like to enjoy the finer things in life too!

gailx


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

The finer things in life are alright now and again I reckon, can always detox afterwards. More positive thinking and a competition might give you a really big boost, I think you could do it.

Too much CV is not really good for gaining mass or strength, my opinion anyway. Minimal sets, 5-8 reps, heavy weights works for me, and not too often either. There are many bonuses to the system I'm following, not least it leaves you with high moral and makes you positive minded, boyant event.

When I was doing 3 days a week, 6 days a week apart from over training, under eating, the workouts often left me feeling like it was a damn chore, so much so that I used to have to force myself to go to the gym, which I did not always manage to do, result, sticking points, slow growth, always worn out, always in a state of being over trained, very bad.

Barry



Gail said:


> Chest is very weak at moment barry, I;ve overdone the cardio for a few weeks and lost a lot of strength. I'm knocking CV on head for a few weeks and trying to get bench back up, dropped from 55K to 35K which I am not happy with.
> 
> Would love to get to a stage where I could compete, but I know I'll never get there! I have a weakness for budweiser, red wine and the occaisonal curry! Training is very important to me but I do like to enjoy the finer things in life too!
> 
> gailx


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

I totally agree with the above. Nothing wrong with a couple of buds every now n then gail. U certainly dont look like u over indulge. I find if i deny myself treats (stella artois mainly) then i begrudge training so hard.

I believe i train as hard as the next guy/gal, and i kno i let myself down outside of the gym but i trust cant resist a beer after training so im not even gonna try.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

I know what you mean vinger, by friday lunchtime I am craving bud! Think its cus I've got such a boring job too, can get very stressful and so I just need a beer! Admit I don't have a lot though, probably 3 on Friday, couple saturday. Used to be a total monster in my youth, get totally hammered then repent with an 8 mile run next day.......not a pretty sight I can tell you! :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Gail,

Firstly, very nice! 

Secondly, I know what you're saying about the beer! But Becks non alcohol isn't too bad - certainly better than Kaliber!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi LM

Firstly, thankyou!

Secondly, don't think I could punish myself with non alcholic beer, would find it VERY frustrating!!!

Gailx


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

Non alcoholic is a no no. NEED the alcohol. Its the whole point.

How many u have is the issue, n u said u have 3 fri n maybe 2 sat.

Thats nothing really, im not telling u wot i drink. When i write it down it looks even worse, and ive cut down alot recently.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

hehehe, yep it's pretty strange tucking it away like a trooper then not falling off/walking into things and still being able to drive home AND still get up and train in the morning!!!


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Dan said:


> Damn, *ID HIT IT*


Appolgys to Gail  just my way of saying DAMN babe your fine :shock:

________

Yamaha wiki history


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmm... a genuine apology to Gail would have been a better response Dan because just *maybe* she does not come here to be informed that she is an *IT* in your eyes or seeking sexual approval from you or anyone else eh?

A little respect would go a long way mate.

Barry


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

i dont think he was bein offensive, simply sayin gail looks fit.

As she does.

Maybe could av been worded better. :lol:


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Barry said:


> Hmm... a genuine apology to Gail would have been a better response Dan because just *maybe* she does not come here to be informed that she is an *IT* in your eyes or seeking sexual approval from you or anyone else eh?
> 
> A little respect would go a long way mate.
> 
> Barry


Well I agree wording was a little off but hey were not all perfect like you upyours:: Little miss perfect upyours::

________

tiny tits Cams


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Your maturity is truly overwhelming you brat.



Dan said:


> Well I agree wording was a little off but hey were not all perfect like you upyours:: Little miss perfect upyours::


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Come on guys, leave it out!


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok.



Gail said:


> Come on guys, leave it out!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all just a quick line to let you know i am still alive, was telling steve, i had a ripper of a computer virus, followed by a human one, cant seem to get a run, start again dave!!!!!

Dave.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

P.S. Dan your a moderator you shouldnt be getting involved in silly arguements, mate you are better than that, i know what you where trying to say, shake hands or whatever this board is for all that is mature and knowledgeable, everyone knows that this is the place to come to read and see sense. I am sure two guys like yourselves wont put the board or you both in a bad light.

Dave.


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

My appoligys to barry if I have offended him/her. Don't take things to heart so much...

-Dan

________

KAWASAKI G7


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm a him mate and I'm not offended, no worries.

Barry



Dan said:


> My appoligys to barry if I have offended him/her. Don't take things to heart so much...
> 
> -Dan


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks guys, very sporting and adult of you both, of course everyone is allowed to blow off steam every now and again, when you do PM it between whoever is involved, better for all, not meaning to be rude to any of you chaps, you are both invaluable additions to the forum, just want to keep it that way.

Dave.


----------

